# Bagel w/dogs????



## nemisportsman (Feb 18, 2009)

Before the loss of all the posts recently...there was a post showing details about making bagels and wrapping them around dogs.

I was hoping perhaps it might get re-posted if the author happens to see this???


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Is this what you were looking for...Chef_boy's Bagel Dawgs??

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:...lnk&cd=7&gl=us


----------



## nemisportsman (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure was!


Thanks!!!!!


----------

